# Lithuania and Poland from above



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2017)

Aerial 4k videography of Lithuania and Poland


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2017)

I always knew you were ex CIA, but are still called for special assignments 


Great work again!!


----------



## Ammonite (Jul 14, 2017)

A very nice video, thanks!


----------

